# PHX 2K2 or P5



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, I am getting ready to purchase a Phoenix sound card. After much searching it appears that they have the best audio files for my loco (LGB Brunig Rack Steam). So my question is which board will suit my needs. The only difference I can tell between the 2K2 and P5 is that the 2K2 has the on board battery and the P5 doesn't. I see the benefits of the battery, especially with the idle and working steam sounds, but I am using DCC so with the constant track voltage to the engine I do not think that I need the battery feature. If the case can be made for the 2K2, and higher price, I would go with it, but if P5 works better with DCC than the lower price is nice. Also if anyone does have experience with a better sound card in the Brunig I am all ears. I hope to have this line, the rack, up and running by mid November given that it is finally cooling off here in Az and we can final work outdoors without melting.




Thanks,

Johnny


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both 2k2 & P5 installs. The P5 is the better choice for DCC applications. If you go to the Phoenix website, you can read the specs on both systems.


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Jim, That is what I thought from reading the website, but it never hurts to ask around here.

Johnny


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim is correct, the P5 is all you need. The 2K2 with the battery is only needed when you do not have constant power. Get the P5 and save some money.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The P5 is also more programmable and has more function key settings. It is also smaller and produces more audio power.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Johnny,

As the others have said, the P5 is better suited for DCC and less money because it lacks the charging circuit etc. I have two of them as well as the 2k2's, and the installation for the P5 is simpler because you don't need to have a toggle switch for volume, since you can adjust it with function buttons. That being said, I have one P5 in my RhB Heidi, and find that it sometimes acts up and gets false triggers that the previous 2k2 did not have. I think it's either more susceptible to interference or lacks enough capacitance, but either way the 2k2 did not show the problem. The programmability of either one is great and the programming software is a must have as far as I'm concerned.
For your rack loco, I believe Dietz makes a sound decoder you may want to check out as well: http://www.d-i-e-t-z.de/

Keith


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Keith I have checked out the Dietz and the audio files sound great, however is anyone dealing them here in the States or up in your parts of the world? 

Johnny


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Johnny,

No one around here carries Dietz, unfortunately, because they make a lot of really neat products. You can always have them shipped here, though. I forgot about Zimo--they probably make a good sound decoder for that loco too, and they are available here. You may want to check that option out.

Keith


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I order the P5 today. I spent the $10 extra to have 3 day shipping so it should be here next week, the kids can't wait(neither can I). Thanks to everyones help and recommendation(I ended up with Phoenix because they had not only Rack sounds but also there website suggested the appropriate size speaker for my loco, very helpful) 

Johnny


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny, you'll be very happy with the P-5. Did you purchase the programming disc and cable? If not, I could help you with programming if you need it. I'm in the Prescott Country Club. Just email me..


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Update: 

I got everything, minus speaker(later about that), installed, went with P5, and configured via PC. The speaker Phoenix recommended on their website, 2.25", I am having difficulties mounting in the cab. I sent an email off to Phoenix if they have any suggestions for placement. For those not familiar with this loco it is real similar to the RhB 'Heidi' and dose not have a tender. Anyways I had a small 7/8" round speaker laying around and stuck it in to for at least a test run. Lets just say I did not get to run it much on our little oval indoor track because it was hijacked by two little girls and their toy critters. The sound was not the sharpest, 7/8 speaker, but it sure was a big hit tonight. One small problem though, the crossing whistle work great but the starting whistle, set at F2, is very very quick between blasts. I don't know if in the PC program if there is a setting for intervals or not, haven't checked because the girls are now in bed and track and train are put away. Anyways small problem that will work itself out. Thanks again to everyone for all the help. 

Johnny


----------

